# New to DIY - Needing help



## StaticX (9/6/19)

Good Day All

So im new to the whole DIY thing and i bought some items from a local vendor.

I started to test with some mixes but for some reason the juice always has an extremely harsh throat hit.

Im using pre-mixed VG/PG/Nic (70/30/3mg)

Sample of my mix
Base 96%
Blueberry (TFA) 2%
Blackberry (TFA) 2%

- note that i did the same with two other flavour combinations.

Can anyone maybe advise to why i would be getting the harsh vape?

Im after sweet/fruity/icy juice for example the Pulse E-Liquids range.

Im currently trying to get the fruit flavours right first before adding the ice and sweetener


----------



## Elmien (9/6/19)

Try adding some sweetener. I have found that it helps to smooth it out a bit.


----------



## StaticX (9/6/19)

Elmien said:


> Try adding some sweetener. I have found that it helps to smooth it out a bit.



I mixed a quick batch now with separate VG and PG (not the pre-mixed base i purchased) and there i now harshness, ill be making a another batch tomorrow and will be adding 3mg nic. 

If there is still no harshness im going to assume its the pre-mixed base thats the issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Elmien (9/6/19)

StaticX said:


> I mixed a quick batch now with separate VG and PG (not the pre-mixed base i purchased) and there i now harshness, ill be making a another batch tomorrow and will be adding 3mg nic.
> 
> If there is still no harshness im going to assume its the pre-mixed base thats the issue.



It could be. I have never used the premix base but it could also be the nicotine that is in the mix. Hopefully, you'll get it sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/19)

I second that!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/19)

add two drops anything citrus to your first batch.
just two drops and let it sit for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (10/6/19)

Did you shake it well?
I havent used nic added premix but generally when using nicotine you need to give a nice vigorous shake so I assume you need to do that with the premix as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (10/6/19)

@StompieZA maybe you can give some pointers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/6/19)

I never use premix with Nic as i always find that mixing a juice at 3mg is too harsh for me. I always mix juice at 2mg or 2.5mg and then it compares the same as shop bought juice at 3mg

So the issue here could be the nic in the premix or even the quality or brand.

I would say mix the juice with normal PG and VG without nic and if there is no throat hit, then get seperate Gold Nic or Prime nic (I use both and they are both great) and try mixing at 2.5mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn (11/6/19)

Yup try and stay away from premix bases. Problem comes in once you have higher flavour concentrate mixes, then your VGG ratio goes out of whack, so you either need to add VG anyway. 

Also mixing 3mg DIY juice is a lot "stronger" than store bought 3mg I've realised. I also mixed at 2.4mg and i'm now down to around 1.6mg.

on a side note @StompieZA , did a quick mix yesterday of your PMS mix and OMG it's really good! Haven't mixed a new juice in quite some time and its definitely a keeper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/6/19)

franshorn said:


> Yup try and stay away from premix bases. Problem comes in once you have higher flavour concentrate mixes, then your VGG ratio goes out of whack, so you either need to add VG anyway.
> 
> Also mixing 3mg DIY juice is a lot "stronger" than store bought 3mg I've realised. I also mixed at 2.4mg and i'm now down to around 1.6mg.
> 
> on a side note @StompieZA , did a quick mix yesterday of your PMS mix and OMG it's really good! Haven't mixed a new juice in quite some time and its definitely a keeper


Ahh glad you like it bud!! Thanks for the feedback!! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## StaticX (23/6/19)

Good Day Everyone

Sorry for the response on any of the helpful information provided above. . . I never got any notifications of replies

But you everyone again for the info, i have been a bit bust so still need to test some stuff.

I however did test mixing on clean VG/PG and it was fine, bu when adding 3mg Prime Nic into the ratio i again received a massive harsh throat hit as like the pre-mixed base

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/19)

StaticX said:


> Good Day Everyone
> 
> Sorry for the response on any of the helpful information provided above. . . I never got any notifications of replies
> 
> ...



Perhaps try another nic brand @StaticX
Or it could have just been a bad batch
That said, I have used a few bottles of prime nic and havent had a problem with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/6/19)

Welcome back @franshorn
are you still vaping that naartjie recipe?



franshorn said:


> Yup try and stay away from premix bases. Problem comes in once you have higher flavour concentrate mixes, then your VGG ratio goes out of whack, so you either need to add VG anyway.
> 
> Also mixing 3mg DIY juice is a lot "stronger" than store bought 3mg I've realised. I also mixed at 2.4mg and i'm now down to around 1.6mg.
> 
> on a side note @StompieZA , did a quick mix yesterday of your PMS mix and OMG it's really good! Haven't mixed a new juice in quite some time and its definitely a keeper


----------



## Resistance (23/6/19)

StaticX said:


> Good Day Everyone
> 
> Sorry for the response on any of the helpful information provided above. . . I never got any notifications of replies
> 
> ...


 Hi @StaticX
what @Silver said or try less nic 1mg,and add up till you find your working ratio.


----------



## einad5 (24/6/19)

A friend and I were discussing the harsher throat hit from some DIY juice the other day and we realized that the bottles that had some time to steep were much more mild. One theory we had is that the longer wait time gave the nic time to evenly disperse through the whole bottel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

